# Audio Development SW800 8-Inch Woofer Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Audio Development SW800 8-Inch Woofer Review


Audio Development SW800 8-Inch Woofer Review




www.erinsaudiocorner.com


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Read your review. Thank you as always. This was a real eye opener.

Ge0


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Ge0 said:


> Read your review. Thank you as always. This was a real eye opener.
> 
> Ge0


No Sh!t! Disappointing to say the least. Can't wait to see the new 8" AF! Thanks Erin!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

DaveG said:


> No Sh!t! Disappointing to say the least. Can't wait to see the new 8" AF! Thanks Erin!


The Frog 8 review is up and ready. Another interesting find...

Ge0


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Is the 4.2mm linear excursion limit under the 1.6 Ohm parallel wiring section a typo? It looks like it should be the same 2.3mm as the series wiring based on inductance variance.

"*Per the above table, this drive unit’s linear excursion is limited to 4.2mm due to exceeding the inductance variation displacement limit of 10% for the distortion limit of 10%.* "


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Is the 4.2mm linear excursion limit under the 1.6 Ohm parallel wiring section a typo? It looks like it should be the same 2.3mm as the series wiring based on inductance variance.
> 
> "*Per the above table, this drive unit’s linear excursion is limited to 4.2mm due to exceeding the inductance variation displacement limit of 10% for the distortion limit of 10%.* "


OMG. Yes, you're right. Typo. Fixed.

I need an intern. Or an editor. Or to just stop trying to post multiple reviews at the same time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

DaveG said:


> No Sh!t! Disappointing to say the least. Can't wait to see the new 8" AF! Thanks Erin!











AudioFrog GS8ND2 8-Inch Woofer Review


https://www.erinsaudiocorner.com/driveunits/audiofroggs8nd2/




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

ErinH said:


> OMG. Yes, you're right. Typo. Fixed.
> 
> I need an intern. Or an editor. Or to just stop trying to post multiple reviews at the same time.


I thought that might be the case. Thanks for all the work you are doing with the testing.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Ge0 said:


> The Frog 8 review is up and ready. Another interesting find...
> 
> Ge0


@ErinH saving me all kinds of money! I have passed on a little of that! Appreciate you! Dave


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

more and more I wish JL would bring back the ZR 800. I heard them in a car and it was as good as the reviews said it was. That is a speaker worth every bit of used money today.


----------



## Mauian (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice review, Erin. This and the AF 8.” Both eye opening. Hopefully this will drive more manufacturers to focus more on low distortion and flatter frequency responses as people direct their money elsewhere...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Jroo said:


> more and more I wish JL would bring back the ZR 800. I heard them in a car and it was as good as the reviews said it was. That is a speaker worth every bit of used money today.


Really? I hadn’t heard them but I picked up a pair when I had a chance. I have those and the Dyn MW182 that would both need significant modifications to fit or I could just go with the GB60 since Erin seems to be happy with them. Would pair with the Focal TBM tweeter and either the Focal 3.5WM or the Dyn e430.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

The only thing I will say is that these particular speakers are intended for specific purposes. So, it is nice to say that the M172 & the MW182 performs better, but most can't fit those speakers in their door, while the W800neo and GS8ND2 can....or in the floor of a BMW, etc. I mean, it is a bit like testing a shallow sub against a standard. If you can fit the standard, then that is the better option. Also, the GS8ND2 calls for a small sealed enclosure, try putting the Dyns in that and test and see which performs better (and I love me some Dyn). The testing is good, but the specific application matters as well.


----------



## Mauian (Jul 25, 2019)

I agree but I also think Erin is providing this context. He stating specific use cases for the AF 8”. I think the data is pretty telling though. Sure, if you can’t fit a dyn then these other options might be good, but then again...maybe the GB60 would actually be better in a door (which Andy says and the data agree with). Which is why this data is so valuable. But yes, as Erin said, in some specific applications like under the seat of a BMW or in a Porsche, the slim 8” might be perfect.

I also think what you’re saying is really important. The slim 8” comes up in the same breath as all the other 8” people use in doors as midbass drivers, and like you are saying, it’s not really for that, which is what Andy says and what the data says too. It all seems to be in agreement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

We appreciate all that you do Erin and will keep supporting you, I can’t even imagine how much people’s eyes you’ve opened And have them reconsidering with these testing Which is a good thing for several reasons, firstly people should know distortion different from the actual music especially in the midbass region, sadly I used to mistake that boom from midbass speakers as a part of the music until I installed 2x 8wm’s and they replaces that boom with actual true tones from the recording and blend 2x 12w6v3’s seamlessly . I’m patiently awaiting your testing of them as I know that after your findings your gonna buy a air saw for your car doors lol.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^And what happens if they don't test so good??? Although I am sure they will test fine, at least from what I hear about them.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^And what happens if they don't test so good??? Although I am sure they will test fine, at least from what I hear about them.


lmao, I know they will, I’ll send one of mine if Erin wants


----------



## SmallSoldier (Aug 8, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> The only thing I will say is that these particular speakers are intended for specific purposes. So, it is nice to say that the M172 & the MW182 performs better, but most can't fit those speakers in their door, while the W800neo and GS8ND2 can....or in the floor of a BMW, etc. I mean, it is a bit like testing a shallow sub against a standard. If you can fit the standard, then that is the better option. Also, the GS8ND2 calls for a small sealed enclosure, try putting the Dyns in that and test and see which performs better (and I love me some Dyn). The testing is good, but the specific application matters as well.


Spot on... I have a set of the MW172’s and even though I would love to use them in my car, there is no way they can fit in the enclosures under the seats of the BMW... Which forced me to look for a different 8’’ midbass for my application... Already bought a pair of the W800Neo’s and thinking about trying also the GS8’s... Will have to analyze Erin’s review on both to see if it’s worth the change.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

dgage said:


> Really? I hadn’t heard them but I picked up a pair when I had a chance. I have those and the Dyn MW182 that would both need significant modifications to fit or I could just go with the GB60 since Erin seems to be happy with them. Would pair with the Focal TBM tweeter and either the Focal 3.5WM or the Dyn e430.


No question if I could use an 8", that would be the one I would use. In my current car, I would look at the GB60 for 2 reasons. It works well with a 2 way, and I cant mod my door to accept an 8". In my older truck, I could squeeze in an 8" midbass. After hearing them, I was sold. They were really really good.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

YouTube version of the AudioFrog GS8ND2 & Audio Development SW800 8 inch woofers is now up.


----------



## SQcaliboy81 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have the AD SW800's and feel I should chime in. I'm not going to pretend like I know even half of Erin's measurements, but one thing I do know is that I have yet to find a single person that has actually heard the them in a real world scenario and has not been highly impressed. I got these for a very specific purpose, I wanted something with more cahones than my HAT L8SE's and boy do these deliver. They get low effortlessly like no other mid woofers I had heard, and they have incredible impact, in fact one of the highest scoring cars in MECA competition is using the SW800's. Yes they are very expensive and there are other options out there, but I have zero regrets purchasing them and would do it all over again.


----------

